# Treasure Coast D/Q



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call backs for 2nd series:
*1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 24, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31, 35*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs for the 2nd series:
*
3,5,6,7,9,11,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,22,23
*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs to the 3rd series are:
*
3,5,6,7,13,14,17,19,22,23*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call backs for 3rd series:
2, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 21, 25, 28, 30, 31


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

4th series call backs for the Qual are:
*
7,10,13,30,31

*4th series call backs for the Derby are:
*
3,5,13,14,17,22
*


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for the updates! I am in Dallas waiting on info.

Love the tag quote "_Properly trained, a man can be dog's best friend." ~Corey Ford~

_


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual results

1st-#10 Hootchie H/ Brad Arington O/John Close
2nd-#30 Roulette O/H Eric Shields
3rd-#7 Thunder O/H Scott Cormier
4th-#31 Dutch O/H Carter Stanley Hurd
RJ- #13 Sharlie O/H Ron Rubrecht
Congrats to All !!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Scott on the 3rd.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Results


1st-#3 Maggie H/O- D. Hurst
2nd-#14 Jane H/O- M. Keen
3rd-#17 Clyde H/M. Patton O/T. Bosacker
4th-#13 Hawk H/O- E. Hawkins


RJ- #5 Luke H/O- D. Hurst
JAM- # 22


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks to the handlers and dogs who made the trek to Okeechobee. The derby was fun to watch with the top 3 derby dogs running. 
The trial finished this morning and maybe in a bit of karma, Ginny Atterbury, for whom the trial's perpetual trophy is named, passed away this morning after a long illness. Ginny and Bill, who passed several years ago, were leading figures in the game in their time and very generous in their support of Treasure Coast Retriever Club. The Club and everyone who has ever run on the grounds are indebted to Ginny and the family. Ginny loved her dogs and had no patience for anyone who did not share her passion for dogs. Wherever you are Ginny, things just got a bit more interesting. 
Rest in peace Ginny.

Bob Swift


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Local knowledge prevails!

Great job Scott and Thunder.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks guys! Jim we miss you a bunch, hope all is well!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Scott, I really miss seeing you and Amy too! I would have given anything to see you and Thunder run that 4th. I bet Amy was really excited! I remember when you first got Thunder! Looks like all your hard work is paying off.

Things OK for me, just work, work you know the drill.  Thanks for asking!

Sincerely, Jim


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jim Harvey said:


> Scott, I really miss seeing you and Amy too! I would have given anything to see you and Thunder run that 4th. I bet Amy was really excited! I remember when you first got Thunder! Looks like all your hard work is paying off.
> 
> Things OK for me, just work, work you know the drill.  Thanks for asking!
> 
> Sincerely, Jim


Jim,
We miss you, too! I treasure the photos you took of Hoss more than I can ever say.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Becky

I thought it looked better like this!

For those of you who do not know who this is, it is a photo of the wonderful Hossman! One of the best GR ever to run a FT. Never mind that he was 12 years old in this photo. Remember Becky, I believe this was at Bruce Halls land. Remember the fourth when you and Hoss were still hitting it hard. I will never forget the effort that dog put into that fourth series. I believe he ended up third. Correct,..? Believe Mitch was one of the judges as well. It was one of the fondest memories I have of my FT time.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

From the archives, and second Treasure Coast FT, third place this year Q team Scott, Amy and Thunder! They keep getting better!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jim Harvey said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I thought it looked better like this!
> 
> For those of you who do not know who this is, it is a photo of the wonderful Hossman! One of the best GR ever to run a FT. Never mind that he was 12 years old in this photo. Remember Becky, I believe this was at Bruce Halls land. Remember the fourth when you and Hoss were still hitting it hard. I will never forget the effort that dog put into that fourth series. I believe he ended up third. Correct,..? Believe Mitch was one of the judges as well. It was one of the fondest memories I have of my FT time.


Jim,
You are so sweet. 
You took this photo at the Atlanta trial, I believe Hoss was only 11 then and we went out in the first series. It was a tough one. 
You took some wonderful photos of Hoss at the trial you remembered at Bruce Hall's, too. That was his last trial - he was 11.5 then. We got a reserve jam and I wouldn't take anything for the ribbon or memories. He tried his heart out.
Thank you again. And like I said, we sure miss you.


----------

